# 75 Gallon Freshwater Fuge



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok so I have been wanting to build a fuge for my 75g rhom tank. I ordered my camu camu seeds from ebay and finally receieved them. My goal is to have 3-5 types of freshwater plants as the main filter and a couple pothos angel growing out of the top of the tank's light diffueser tops! I am anxiously awairing the availability of black and white mangroves to add to my mangrove craze. For those who dont know mw, I have somewhere between 2 and 3 hundred red mangroves in my SW tanks. I am a absoloute nut when it comes to mangroves! SO I have been researching amazonian plants to cultivate and grow as the tanks filters to combat the classical chemical/biological combo we use now Dont get me wrong I am not putting them down... I am just trying to hit mother natures own filter in my tanks! I will be posting more pics in future.. and the seeds are in my 50 gallon coffee table tank where I cultivate propagules when need be

let me know if u have p's or q's


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Could you sum-up what the point of this fuge is? Reducing nitrates via plants? What do the camu camu seeds do?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Soul Assassin said:


> Could you sum-up what the point of this fuge is? Reducing nitrates via plants? What do the camu camu seeds do?


The short of it yes. It is a natural filter. Like my red mangroves do for my saltwater fish tanks.. they filter the water and grow on nitrates and other nutrients created via fish bio load. Camu Camu or Myrciaria dubia grows in amazon and filters water and also creates super high vit c fruit


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

This looks like a great project to follow. I have a Whisper filter with an open top that I have two type of plants growing out of.

I can think of few accomplishments more worthwhile in the hobby than making your tank closer to a natural environment.

Keep us updated man!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Mr. Lahey said:


> This looks like a great project to follow. I have a Whisper filter with an open top that I have two type of plants growing out of.
> 
> I can think of few accomplishments more worthwhile in the hobby than making your tank closer to a natural environment.
> 
> Keep us updated man!


I definitely always make natural environments inside the tank, and I always try to create a huge culture of highly oxygenated bacteria colonies to help break down the crap. But I figure if mangroves are the sole filter on my 95 SW FOWLR with 3 triggers a puffer an eel and asst other huge bio load fish and keep the tank parameters perfect with water changes alone than I can create a filter for fresh. In last months Tropical fish hobbyist they had an article on a breeder who solely uses plants as their filter. They have listed mangroves as their primary heavy lifters. Sad thing is, red mangroves don't work as well in fresh as they do brackish and salt. Black mangroves and white mangroves are better accustomed to fresh water and would "pull the dirt out" essentially better, but its so so so hard to find white and black mangroves available.. I found some one who will have some in sept so I guess till than I can wait. I literally have been studying local amazon plant life to try and find key plants to recreate it perfectly. I hope to some day do the trip that george from shark aquarium does, as I would be in heaven in every aspect!


----------

